# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Problem me azil!

## old-friendd

Kam nje hall nese ndonjeri nga ju din ligjet e EU-s...
Kam qene i lajmruar ne Austri azil, me kan jep transfer per me shku nje katun, por nuk shkova, kerkova per te jetuar privat se eshte mundesia per te jetuar privat ne austri, po nuk je i nvarun prej shteti me, vetem se me te ardhura personale.
Kur dola prej kampi ose vendit ku te mbajn kur lajmrohesh per t'paren here azil, me than duhesh dergosh adresen ose t'na sjellesh ketu, kur gjen vendbanim, per me te ardh posta negativi e kto sene tjera.
Une dola privat po adresen nuk e dergova, ka 1 vit e 2 muaj qe nuk jam ne austri, por tash dua te lajmrohen ne Suedi azil, a eshte mundesia t'me kthejn ne Austri prap, apo do t'me pranojn azil ne suedi, une po shpresoj se mu ka mbyll azili ne austri se qe 1vit e 2muaj nuk jam aty. Dua te di a din ndonjeri a mu ka mbyll azili n'rastin tim si pershkruva?
Disa me kan thene se nese je i lajmruar ne nje shtete te EU-s e ki afatin e caktuar per tu mos u lajmruar ne nje shtet tjeter, afati i caktuar sipas gojedhenave po flas se informacion t'sakt nuk kam eshte 6muaj. 
Po disa po me thojn se nese je lajmru ne austri eshte mundesia me t'kthy atje!
Por une nuk kam derguar adres as kurgjo kur jam dal privat prej austris dhe po shpresoj se ma kan mbyll azilin.
Cfare me sugjeroni ju cfare te bej, apo e din kush si jane keto ligjet e EU-s t'me dergoj ne privat apo ketu t'me shjegon me gjeresisht cfardo informacioni ne lidhje me ngjarjen time do t'me ndihmonte ju flm shume te gjitheve shpresoj ndonjeri do t'me ndihmoj disi?
Nuk di sa isha i qart.

Jam 24vjeqar vij nga Kosova.
Kur lajmrohen cfare duhet te them se nuk ja kam iden, cfar do t'me ndihmonte mua etj...
Cfardo informacioni apo sugjerimi do t'me ndihmonte shume ju flm prap.

----------


## heneu

degjo ti nuk e terheq kerkesen per azil politik ne austri,keshtu keshtu kudo qe teshkosh do te kthejn ne austri ,po ta kishe terheq azilin ather ke te drejt te lajmerohesh ne tjeter vend  tung

----------


## old-friendd

> degjo ti nuk e terheq kerkesen per azil politik ne austri,keshtu keshtu kudo qe teshkosh do te kthejn ne austri ,po ta kishe terheq azilin ather ke te drejt te lajmerohesh ne tjeter vend  tung


Po si mund t'a terheq kerkesen a ka naj mundsi permes telefonit apo disi*?

Ndonje keshille nga te tjeret dicka?

Flm per pergjigje heneu.

----------


## old-friendd

A eshte naj kush qe mund t'me ndihmoj apo jo?

----------


## old-friendd

Askush nga ju nuk ka ndonje informate?

----------


## old-friendd

Asnjeri nuk doli t'me ndihmoj!

----------


## busavata

> Asnjeri nuk doli t'me ndihmoj!


ti nuk ke nevoj suedezve ti tregojsh se ke qen azil ne austri

----------


## chino

Pershendetje,

sa di une ekziston nje sistem datash (informacionesh) i perbashket per azilkerkues ne tere BE-ne. Nese kjo eshte e vertete, atehere ekziston mundesia te diktohesh ne Suedi si ish-azilkerkues ne Austri. 

Persa i perket pyetjes se cfare mund te thuash qe te kesh sukses ne azil, kjo pyetje nuk mund te pergjigjet konkret, sepse nevojitet nje thurje e nje deklarate qe perfshin disa vite. Por gjeneralisht duhet te dijesh se azil mund te kerkoje vetem ai person, i cili eshte i perndjekur ne menyre te deshmueshme nga instanca shteterore ose aso instanca qe ekzistojne paralel me forcen pushtetare. Si kosovar mundesia per te fituar azil, sipas mendimit tim eshte 0,000000000001 %. Ndoshta edhe me e vogel. Sepse eshte azilkerkuesi ai, i cili duhet te deshmoje ate cfare thote. 

Keshtu qe e vetmja mundesi per ty te mos kthehesh ne shtepi, eshte te thuash se je i perndjekur nga nje instance ushtarako-politike, e cila vepron paralel ne menyre ilegjitime ne Kosove, te thuresh nje deklarate pak a shume bindese, dhe ne kete menyre ke fituar maksimalisht 3 muaj kohe per te u martuar dhe per te kerkuar pastaj bashkim familjar (me gruan tende). 

Keshille:
Kujdes ne deklarate, mundesisht mos njollos shume insitucione shqiptare, p.sh. AKSH, se ashtu e keshtu asgje nuk te ndihmon. Kosova eshte e obliguar te japi informacione mbi cdo kerkese juridike qe vije nga BE. Pastaj suedezet jane prezente ne Kosove. Verifikohet cdo gje. 

Paq fat.


*

----------


## old-friendd

> ti nuk ke nevoj suedezve ti tregojsh se ke qen azil ne austri


I kam gishtat ne austri nuk mund t'i ikesh asja procedure se jam mbi 18vjet busavata.
Flm per kshillen.

----------


## busavata

> I kam gishtat ne austri nuk mund t'i ikesh asja procedure se jam mbi 18vjet busavata.
> Flm per kshillen.


ska lidhje 
ti qe nje vit e teper nuk je ne austri ...
nese ata thojn se ke qen azil ne austri
thuaj po kam qen ne austri   po jam merzit edhe mendoje naj tregim , thuja te gjitha gjerat qe nuk te kan pelqye atje...
mirpo vetemse nese te thojn ...
e kjo ndodh mas nje viti

----------


## old-friendd

> Pershendetje,
> 
> sa di une ekziston nje sistem datash (informacionesh) i perbashket per azilkerkues ne tere BE-ne. Nese kjo eshte e vertete, atehere ekziston mundesia te diktohesh ne Suedi si ish-azilkerkues ne Austri. 
> 
> Persa i perket pyetjes se cfare mund te thuash qe te kesh sukses ne azil, kjo pyetje nuk mund te pergjigjet konkret, sepse nevojitet nje thurje e nje deklarate qe perfshin disa vite. Por gjeneralisht duhet te dijesh se azil mund te kerkoje vetem ai person, i cili eshte i perndjekur ne menyre te deshmueshme nga instanca shteterore ose aso instanca qe ekzistojne paralel me forcen pushtetare. Si kosovar mundesia per te fituar azil, sipas mendimit tim eshte 0,000000000001 %. Ndoshta edhe me e vogel. Sepse eshte azilkerkuesi ai, i cili duhet te deshmoje ate cfare thote. 
> 
> Keshtu qe e vetmja mundesi per ty te mos kthehesh ne shtepi, eshte te thuash se je i perndjekur nga nje instance ushtarako-politike, e cila vepron paralel ne menyre ilegjitime ne Kosove, te thuresh nje deklarate pak a shume bindese, dhe ne kete menyre ke fituar maksimalisht 3 muaj kohe per te u martuar dhe per te kerkuar pastaj bashkim familjar (me gruan tende). 
> 
> Keshille:
> ...


Flm shume chino per te gjitha keto keshilla. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## martini1984

> Kam nje hall nese ndonjeri nga ju din ligjet e EU-s...
> Kam qene i lajmruar ne Austri azil, me kan jep transfer per me shku nje katun, por nuk shkova, kerkova per te jetuar privat se eshte mundesia per te jetuar privat ne austri, po nuk je i nvarun prej shteti me, vetem se me te ardhura personale.
> Kur dola prej kampi ose vendit ku te mbajn kur lajmrohesh per t'paren here azil, me than duhesh dergosh adresen ose t'na sjellesh ketu, kur gjen vendbanim, per me te ardh posta negativi e kto sene tjera.
> Une dola privat po adresen nuk e dergova, ka 1 vit e 2 muaj qe nuk jam ne austri, por tash dua te lajmrohen ne Suedi azil, a eshte mundesia t'me kthejn ne Austri prap, apo do t'me pranojn azil ne suedi, une po shpresoj se mu ka mbyll azili ne austri se qe 1vit e 2muaj nuk jam aty. Dua te di a din ndonjeri a mu ka mbyll azili n'rastin tim si pershkruva?
> Disa me kan thene se nese je i lajmruar ne nje shtete te EU-s e ki afatin e caktuar per tu mos u lajmruar ne nje shtet tjeter, afati i caktuar sipas gojedhenave po flas se informacion t'sakt nuk kam eshte 6muaj. 
> Po disa po me thojn se nese je lajmru ne austri eshte mundesia me t'kthy atje!
> Por une nuk kam derguar adres as kurgjo kur jam dal privat prej austris dhe po shpresoj se ma kan mbyll azilin.
> Cfare me sugjeroni ju cfare te bej, apo e din kush si jane keto ligjet e EU-s t'me dergoj ne privat apo ketu t'me shjegon me gjeresisht cfardo informacioni ne lidhje me ngjarjen time do t'me ndihmonte ju flm shume te gjitheve shpresoj ndonjeri do t'me ndihmoj disi?
> Nuk di sa isha i qart.
> ...


Gjej ndonje bionde aty ne Suedi,dhe bej letrat.
Ose te ndjekin Fanatiket e Pejgamerit,sepse ke nderruar fene.
E kam seriozisht.
Shnet.

----------


## old-friendd

> Gjej ndonje bionde aty ne Suedi,dhe bej letrat.
> Ose te ndjekin Fanatiket e Pejgamerit,sepse ke nderruar fene.
> E kam seriozisht.
> Shnet.


Jo bre s'ke nevoj me nderruar fene per t'u martuar!
Dhe njeriu qe e bene ate vetem per ceshtje materiale per mua eshte i lig.

Mendova se po m'jep ndonje keshille!

----------


## martini1984

> Jo bre s'ke nevoj me nderruar fene per t'u martuar!
> Dhe njeriu qe e bene ate vetem per ceshtje materiale per mua eshte i lig.
> 
> Mendova se po m'jep ndonje keshille!


Kerkove mendim apo keshille ose nevoje ndihmese.
Moralin behe ne katund.Pra mos shko nga Mozarti tek Fiordet.
Hei tung.
Ta dhashe mendimin tim.
Kur se kupton je ****,moralin shko mesohe diku tjeter.
Sa i poshter jam..
Hey Bace.

----------


## javan

Do te ishte vertet poshtersi ne se njera pale do do hynte ne martese me palen tjeter pa bere te qarte qellimin e ketij veprimi dhe duke shfrytezuar nderkohe klauzolat martesore.  

Martesa eshte e shenjte. Por raste te martesave te bardha ka, psh Marie Curie per te ikur nga Polonia ne France me qellim te zhvillonte aftesite e saj ne kimi, beri nje martese te bardhe me nje shokun e saj polak Vladimir Kovalevsky. Me vone u martua realisht me Pier Curie.

Sigurisht, kjo gje kerkon nje qellim objektiv qe nuk mund te realizohet ne menyre tjeter, karakter dhe shtylle morale te forte nga palet ne marreveshje

----------


## mesia4ever

A pak po ka vajza shqiptare ne Suedi veq te ka shku mendja me kerku Azil.  :buzeqeshje: 

Gjasat me fitu azilin ne nje vend perendimor per nje Kosovar jane shume te vogla, pasi Qeveria e Kosoves garanton te gjitha te drejtat per te gjithe shtetasit pa marre parasysh kombesine e religjionin, tani ne Kosove eshte edhe EULEX-i, pra mision i Bashkimit Evropian, ne te cilen organizate ben pjese edhe Suedia.

Por ma merr mendja suedezet gjithsesi se do te te pyesin se ku ke qendru gjate kesaj kohe, me se miri eshte qe t'u thuash se ke shku ne Kosove, dhe ke ikur prape nga Kosova. Sa e di une periudha eshte 6 muaj, pas ketyre gjashte muajsh nje shtet ne te cilin ke kerku azil nuk te kerkon pas, pervecse nese ke bere ndonje shkelje ligji. Austria njihet per shtet racist, i kane hale ne sy te huajt, kete ma kane thene shume shoke qe jetojne ne Austri.

Sic te thashe edhe ne fillim nese nuk ke nevoje per azil, mos kerko hiq sepse nuk te japin, madje as azil ekonomik (te thone se edhe Suedi eshte ne krize ekonomike dhe ka shume te papune). Sic e kam lexu ne internet por edhe nga nje shoqe e tezes sime, edhe nese te japin pergjigje negative nese dikush garanton per ty pune nuk te kthen Suedia pas deri ne 4 vjet, pas 4 vjete e rishqyrtojne kerkesen per t'u bere banor i Suedise, s'di sa osht e vertete, pyeti edhe te afermit nese ke ne Suedi. Pasi te kerkosh azil intervisten e ke pas 6 muajsh, te japin banese, munesh me shku ne kurs, e meson gjuhen, ndoshta njoftohesh edhe me ndonje suedeze ose shqiptare te suedise. Suksese ne te ardhmen

Tung

----------


## fisniku-student

Ket lart e kerkon Interpoli ,ndersa kendej jep keshilla per Azilant  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mesia4ever

> Ket lart e kerkon Interpoli ,ndersa kendej jep keshilla per Azilant


Qe fisnik-talib (student) ti qa bone, a je mire me shnet, si po kalon? Si m'i ke islamo-saudet? Mire jane ata, apo jo, sa njerez i vrane sot, sa pseudo-myslimane, e sa qafira?!
Hehe, une jam anetar i 'Xhihadit Islamik', na jena t'lidht me hyrite e xhenetit :buzeqeshje: 

Se paku me bere te qesh, te pershendes

----------


## goldian

> ska lidhje 
> ti qe nje vit e teper nuk je ne austri ...
> nese ata thojn se ke qen azil ne austri
> thuaj po kam qen ne austri   po jam merzit edhe mendoje naj tregim , thuja te gjitha gjerat qe nuk te kan pelqye atje...
> mirpo vetemse nese te thojn ...
> e kjo ndodh mas nje viti


azili nuk a kopsht qe une them tomi thote e jerry tha
e gjithe europa i ka shternguar rregullat per azil
patjeter qe suedia e merr vesh qe ka qene azilant ne austri sic marrin vesh austriaket per cecenet qe kane qene azilanta ne poloni
une nuk kam shume njohuri por di te them o vlla nga kosova si asht e mujtun qe tan kosovaret nuk dun me jetu neper kampe po dun me ba jet luksit ne austri duke harru se kane ardh si azilanta(nese e din kuptimin e kesaj fjale )dhe jo si nipat e hashim thacit 
keq do i kesh punet po te kthyn ne austri
gjithsesi te uroj fat

----------


## rachi

Problem me azil!.......ca te keqe ka me ju shtru punes e me i lon mashtrimet?

----------

